# firewood while camping



## thurmongene (May 30, 2012)

I've just posted this thought on another thread, so don't get confused.  When you are camping what do you take with you to help in gathering firewood ?  I used to take a hand axe, but now I have to venture farther away from camp to find anything, that sometimes I drag a whole tree back to camp instead of chopping it up and bringing back just a little.  In fact, who takes firewood from home with you when you do get to go ?


----------



## the r.o.c. (May 30, 2012)

chain saw and bring it with you


----------



## riprap (May 31, 2012)

I always take wood with me then maybe grab a couple of fallen debris if it is easy to get to. Most places we go the wood that is there is damp or green. They did some cleanup around where we camp and I thought we hit paydirt, but it just wouldn't burn. Always take some dry stuff with you to get the fire started. I try to save up some pieces of cardboard and newspaper to get it going.


----------



## rip18 (May 31, 2012)

Don't forget to make yourself aware of the regulations/requests about firewood in the area where you plan to camp.  For example this request from the Georgia Forestry Commission and Georgia State Parks: http://www.gastateparks.org/firewood 

Another article here: http://www.terrain.org/articles/22/cerulean.htm

There are several states where there are serious laws about transport of untreated firewood because the pests have caused so much damage to trees in our silvicultural woodlands and neighborhoods/parks.  Several outlier outbreaks of emerald ash borer in the midwest are strangely located near campgrounds & picnic areas...

The time to educate ourselves & prevent a problem is BEFORE we have a major problem.  And there are several indicators that exotic, invasive pests that can kill trees in forest are being transported in firewood.  As those pests show up in Georgia, we need to do what is right to protect the habitat we all enjoy.

Off my soapbox...


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Now due to rules on fire wood. I just buy from the park store. It is not that much and don't have to worry about hauling it from home.


----------



## RobRay (Jun 4, 2012)

Back when I was camping a lot I would search for someone selling fire wood close by and buy from them. Was always able to find some close to where I was camping. I'd set up camp and then take the truck and get 1/2 to 1 cord depending on how long I was staying. I'd just leave what was left for the next camper. I stayed two weeks at the State park on St. George Island some years ago and found a local that delivered to my campsite.


----------



## General P (Jun 7, 2012)

I take a backpacking take down saw.  Like a sven saw.  http://www.amazon.com/SVEN-SAW-Sven-Saw-21/dp/B002J900EQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339085849&sr=8-1


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jun 8, 2012)

We always have plenty of downed trees to cut up. Take a chainsaw and everyboy in camp goes to one spot for an afternoon. Loads up all the trucks will hold, take back to camp and unload and cover. Lasts all season.


----------

